# No Appointments in "TURKISH CONSULATE GENERAL IN DUBAI"



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I could not imagine that there would be a situation like this and I have to blame myself than anyone else, but just trying to get some help if anyone faced similar situation.

I submitted my visa application at https://www.konsolosluk.gov.tr/ (I started with VFS global website, but when I clicked in Download Visa, it took me to this website and made me to fill online visa application). But when I try to take an appointment it says no further appointments in "TURKISH CONSULATE GENERAL IN DUBAI" for next 12 months. I booked my flights and it is on 4th of July. 

At the Abu Dhabi office there are slots from 26th of June but on the VFS site it says as below. And my Visa is from Dubai.

*Please Note: All the Applicants with residence visa issued by the Emirates of Dubai / Sharjah / Ras Al Khaimah / Ajman / Umm Al-Quwain/ Fujairah would need to submit their applications at the Visa Application Centre in Dubai while those issued by Al Ain and Abu Dhabi will have to submit their application at the Visa Application Centre in Abu Dhabi*

Please help.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sandeepsastry said:


> Please help.


How exactly ?

Go see them in person and ask why the system says that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Are you sure that you submitted your visa application through the correct website?
There are many spoof visa application websites for each country and it is essential that you submit your application through the correct, authorized sites - to avoid paying extra unnecessary fees or from your documents ending up being used for identity theft.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure that you submitted your visa application through the correct website?
> There are many spoof visa application websites for each country and it is essential that you submit your application through the correct, authorized sites - to avoid paying extra unnecessary fees or from your documents ending up being used for identity theft.
> Cheers
> Steve


If you check this link Turkey Visa Information In UAE - How To Apply there is fill online link and if you click it takes to the site that I mentioned.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, 
Through the website, you need to make the appointment through VFS by setting up an account and user name with them and NOT through any other website. Are you doing that? 
Be aware that summer is the high season for travel to Turkey. The Consulate used to have a maximum quota of 30 applicants per day, but their intake should have been increased when they began using VFS. 
If for some reason there are no slot in the next few weeks, and you are desperate to go to to Turkey, then you should be aware that as an Indian, you can get a conditional Turkey e-Visa-if you have a valid US, UK, Schengen or Irish visa. If you have a good travel history and are fairly confident, perhaps you can apply for a UK or US visa? They don't need confirmed travel plans or itineraries.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

omar92 said:


> as an Indian, you can get a conditional Turkey e-Visa-if you have a valid US, UK, Schengen or Irish visa. If you have a good travel history and are fairly confident, perhaps you can apply for a UK or US visa? They don't need confirmed travel plans or itineraries.


Good suggestion.


----------

